# Budgie's Bacterial Crop Infection.



## Priyanka (May 2, 2021)

Hello,
My Budgie is having crop infection. He is 5 years old. He is vomiting and is feeling too weak... Also, his poop is dark green.
Currently, we are in lockdown due to worst pandemic situation here.
So It would be great if you can help me with some home remedies...
I want to calm him down and don't want to loose him 
Please help with your valuable suggestions, may be from your past experiences...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How do you know it is a crop infection, there are other things that will cause the symptoms you have listed. Unfortunately without evaluation by an avian vet you cannot be sure. If it is a bacterial or fungal infection either in the crop or GI tract it has to be treated with antibiotics or anti fungal medication.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody is 100% correct. You can not know it is a bacterial crop infection without a proper evaluation and diagnosis by a qualified veterinarian.

Even in a lockdown you should still be able to at least contact a veterinarian for advice. 
Some vets offer video conferencing with their clients. 
Please contact the Avian Vets in your area. If there are no Avian Vets, then you need to contact Exotic Pet Veterinarians who have experience dealing with small birds. *


----------

